# More taboo



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I know most of you hate wolves, so here's a couple pics of a dead one I just got from an email. Maybe it's old, but I dunno.

The story in the email states that this guy was killed just north of Boise, ID.

Look how large he was:[attachment=1:h0mner29]wolf1.jpg[/attachment:h0mner29]


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Heres a site you should look over- look to the right site and click on the weekly reports.
http://www.fws.gov/mountain%2Dprairie/s ... mals/wolf/


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Those can't be real wolves can they? I would estimate the one man in blue to be around 280 lbs. That would make the wolf about 400 to 500 pounds. Is there such a big bad wolf?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats one of those rare Wolf/Great Dane mixes.... :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I would put that wolf at 150-175lb. It is definitely possible for a wolf to get that big. Nice Pictures.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Those can't be real wolves can they? I would estimate the one man in blue to be around 280 lbs. That would make the wolf about 400 to 500 pounds. Is there such a big bad wolf?


Are we looking at the same picture? :roll:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Elkhuntingfool said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> > Those can't be real wolves can they? I would estimate the one man in blue to be around 280 lbs. That would make the wolf about 400 to 500 pounds. Is there such a big bad wolf?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Elkhuntingfool said:
> 
> 
> > HighNDry said:
> ...


I need this guy to go fishing with me he could tell eveyone about the 20lbs trout Im always catching.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

[/quote]

I need this guy to go fishing with me he could tell eveyone about the 20lbs trout Im always catching.[/quote]

Yes and come to dinner at the Fixed Blades house to tell my wife that this is six inches.

*[--------------------------------]* :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Those can't be real wolves can they? I would estimate the one man in blue to be around 280 lbs. That would make the wolf about 400 to 500 pounds. Is there such a big bad wolf?


Only *werewolfs* can get that big... 

But....this wolf does look extra large...maybe 170lbs...?? :?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Maybe those pictures will end up on snopes.com with the other urban legend wildlife pranks. Remember the big bear that was shot up in Alaska? Everyone sent the picture around complete with the half eaten human that was supposedly inside of it. Turned out to be a fake story. But hunters and fishers sit around the fire at night and talk about these things so they must be true.

Most of my fish are only around 12 lbs. And I haven't had to buy any of the enhancement stuff yet. Somethings can be too big to be useful. :lol:


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

LOAH - not everybody here hates Wolves - only those that got scared when their mommies told the story of "Little Red Riding Hood". :wink:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> LOAH - not everybody here hates Wolves - only those that got scared when their mommies told the story of "Little Red Riding Hood". :wink:


I don't hate wolves. I just like killing things. Something about brutally slaughtering another living entity and then hanging it on my wall just reenforces my manhood to me. 8)


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

That thing is nowhere near 500 lbs


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> [quote="The Naturalist":1ihy8pd5]LOAH - not everybody here hates Wolves - only those that got scared when their mommies told the story of "Little Red Riding Hood". :wink:


I don't hate wolves. I just like killing things. Something about brutally slaughtering another living entity and then hanging it on my wall just reenforces my manhood to me. 8)[/quote:1ihy8pd5]

OKay by me - as long as there aren't any women hanging on that wall.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

:wink:


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Heres a site you should look over- look to the right site and click on the weekly reports.
> http://www.fws.gov/mountain%2Dprairie/s ... mals/wolf/


Pardon my ignorence but who is MFWP and what authrity do they have to "authorize the removel of wolves? If my assumtions are correct (that it is a State Wildlife agency), what then is the status of Utah's effort to gain state controle of wolves?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

MFWP is the Montana Fish Wildlife and Parks. As per agreement with USFWS, they have authority to manage wolves in the State of Montana. Same with Grizzlies. 

I don't specifically know Utah's status for state management of wolves. Since there "are no wolves in Utah," formally, then I guess there is no status.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I have called in a few coyotes that big before  They didnt run as fast so they were easier to hit on the run. I will have to post a picture or two.

HighNDry you might want to quit looking at the computer screen with a magnifying glass :wink:


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I don't specifically know Utah's status for state management of wolves. Since there "are no wolves in Utah," formally, then I guess there is no status.


My source with the Utah DWR said he would rather see Wolves in Utah because they are easier to manage than coyotes. The coyotes are manged to a large degree by the wolves. I believe he was speaking on his personal opinion, not official DWR policy. But it is an interesting thought.


----------

